# hairball /diarrhea problem



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi there:

I brush my cat's hair every day , I keep her clean but three days ago she started to do something weird with the muscles in her tummy , I have been reading and I think she is trying to pass a hairball but it seems like she can't vomit. Even though I brush her hair a lot everyday she sheds A LOT, and I mean A LOT, I don't find it strange because it is summer and we live in California but I am not sure, she is a medium haired cat, but she is white so every day I find TONS of hair everywhere. 

I got her grass and hairball medication but she still seems to not be able to pass it. Today she had diarrhea twice and it smelled REALLY bad, I almost throw up.  

Other than that she is eating very well she drinks water, she played all morning but she has been meowing , I imagine her tummy hurts, can grass or strong emotions (she got really scared with the gardeners and their machines) cause her sudden stomach problems?. She doesn't go through garbage or eats anything but dry food, she doesn't even like wet food. 

Any advice?


----------



## Kittygirl44 (Jul 10, 2006)

This sounds very similar to what is happening with my kitty right now. Though he has been able to vomit up some furballs. With our 2 similar experiences I'm starting to think that these furballs can cause diarrhea. I have an appointment with our vet on Wednesday to make sure nothing serious is wrong. Aside from the diarrhea he is acting relatively normal. I have also read that if the cat has a partial intestinal obstruction, they might get diarrhea as larger/bulkier feces cannot pass. My cat does not have a tender tummy at all, but i'm not sure if that would really mean anything.

When talking to the vet, they mentioned that along with food changes and getting into garbage, that stress can also throw off a cat's system and cause diarrhea, so maybe that is why your cat has it.

Sorry I cant be more helpful. I'll post what I know after i see the vet on wednesay. I hope your kitty is better before then! I hope mine is too!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

By the time a hairball starts causing elimination problems, it's time for a trip to the vet. I do hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you so much for your replies, I took away the food and I'll see what happens in 12 hours, she might be overeating too because she has food available 24/7 since she had her surgery, she needed to put on some weight but now I'll start measuring her food and stuff. 

She has been in a really bad mood like she gets frustrated sometimes, I don't understand why, she has become VERY vocal after the spaying I don't know why ( when they say it is the opposite).


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How recently was she spayed?


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

she was spayed 11 days ago, she is doing great but she is EXTREMELY vocal, she meows all the time. She also gets the "crazies" at night for hours, just running back and forth and meowing. 

Before the surgery she was really quiet I can see a big difference now that she has recovered. I see a lot of kitty-like behavior in her, extremely playful and hyper, jumps up and down like a kitty, she doesn't sleep a lot, I read cats sleep for 12 -14 hours? well, not my cat. 

She did make a mistake yesterday, we had steak and I forgot to put away the leftovers, I found a piece on the floor, it was chewed , I'll be more careful next time maybe that's why she had diarrhea. 

I don't know what's going on with her, why does she meow so much?. Please tell me she will eventually give up?!. Another question: When she meows right out of our bedroom door in the mornings (very early in the morning) my husband says we should come out and spray her with water and say "no". I think we should just ignore her. Who is right?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I asked how long ago she was spayed because surgey can cause an upset tummy (diarrhea or constipation). 11 days is quite a while but it still is possible that it's taking her little system a bit longer to balance out. She must be due for her re-check by now so it's a good time to let the vet know about the diarrhea.
As for the meowing. How old is she? If she is under a year, I would not recommend mealtimes yet, unless you are doing several meals a day (at least 4 or 5). Kittens need to eat A LOT!  When you do switch to times, I'd do it slowly. Start with several meals and slowly remove them until you're down to 2 or 3. Or you'll certainly have a meowing, begging kitty!
Cats go through phases, just like kids, and it sounds to me like yours is going through the "meow! I want attention!" phase. Also, after a sp/neu, hormones do go a little wild for a while, so it is possible that that could have something to do with it too. I agree with you, just ignore her. Give her plenty of playtime during the day, especially a good session before bed and then, once the lights go out, ignore her completely. Any attention you give her will enhourage her, even negative attention. She'll figure it out, eventually. Again, it's just part of being a kitten. They are naturally nocturnal so they need to be tought that night-time is sleep-time.  Also, make sure she isn't hungry, so, if you do timed meals, do one of them before bed.
Hope that helps and let us know how she's doing!


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

You know?, that's one of our problems with her, we don't really know how old she is since she was rescued by somebody else first and that person gave her to us. We just have no clue how old she is and we plan to ask the vet about it because she behaves like a kitty not like an adult cat. 

She did have one heat while she was with us but even in heat she didn't meow this loud. 

Is there any way to know how old she is?, I will put her food outside again, she is handling the meal time thing very well, I think I should put the plate down 3 to 4 times a day though...

Thanks you!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, if she's been in heat she's probably at least 5 months but the vet can give you pretty accurate age. They can tell by their teeth.  Mine still behaved like kittens well into 2 years old.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Guys, Katamari doesn't get better, she still has diarrhea and it smells REALLY REALLY bad, I am serious it smells REALLY bad. I have an appointment with the Vet on Saturday , advice ?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I think the vet appt. is a good idea. She could have parasites so I would bring in a fresh stool sample, if you can. They can get one there but it's easier on her if you bring one with you.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree, it's time for the vet. What you describe is not normal and needs attention. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

I took Katamari to an emergency appointment with a vet (the only one who would take us in  we had a horrible time because we were in a very dangerous part of L. A. and we didn't even know. 

The vet didn't give me great news, in fact she said there was really no explanation other than Katamari sometime before Monday ate her stitches  , there is no stitches to take out anymore and she might be sick because of it. There is also the possibility she just ate something bad because her stool looked like a change of diet.

She gave us antibiotics, gave her an antibiotic shot and sent us our way, she said if she doesn't get better we will need to get her X-rayed and maybe she'll need surgery. 

 I am very sad, I am bad owner, I just didn't notice she licked!!!!!, she wasn't interested in her stitches anymore so I don't know how that could have happened, I have been at home all day so I can watch her.  , I'm just so sad. 

Do you guys know why would they prescribe antibiotics in what cases? We have an appointment on Saturday again.


----------



## Kittygirl44 (Jul 10, 2006)

THe vet probably prescribed antibiotics because often the cause of diarrhea can be too many bacteria in the intestine (we just had a visit for diarrhea as well and that is what she told me).
I hope that everything goes well. You are not a bad owner at all! Cats are just very good at hiding things!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm glad you brought her in. I wouldn't think her removing the stitches would be such a big deal since her surgery was nearly 2 weeks ago. Did the vet say it was infected? I don't get it. Did they check for parasites? Sorry, I don't remember, have you changed her food?
You are not a bad Mom! Things happen even when you're doing the best you can.
If they rule out parasites then an x-ray is the next step just to see if she's eaten something that's gotten stuck. If that's the case, she may need surgery to remove it. But I wouldn't worry about that yet. There are several other (I guess more likely) less serious things it could be. Just watch her very closely (as I know you will) and if you notice her getting any worse at all, bring her in before Satuday.
Now, stop beating yourself up and don't panic!


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am telling you it is a "series of unfortunate events", my cat now is not going !, nothing, she urinated a little in the litter box, that's all, all afternoon after we got back from the vet until 10 this morning, nothing!. What the **** is going on?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Twice a day is pretty normal. You can easily miss seeing it being done. Unless you're using clumping litter (which isn't recommended for kittens), you might not even know she's used the box. :wink:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

How is she behaving otherwise? A little is better than none, but better to have a back up plan to see the Vet again if you really think something is not right. 

It's really hard to give medical advice on the forum because a Vet really needs to do the diagnosis, guidance is about the best forum members can offer. I would perfer to error on being quick to advise someone to see the Vet than to underestimate the situation and their cat suffers. So when you ask whats going on, understand that you are best to determine that and the forum may be all over on the kinds of answers you get.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah, we do have another appointmet for tomorrow, hopefully this time we will have good news, she is still not going and it is almost 24 hours, I called the vet and said to give it a little time, I just don't know I hope she goes soon!!!! (I never thought I would be saying this!)

Anyways, the vet yesterday said she is less than one year old but she has the body of a 2 year old, she is a big cat, thin but tall and long. I really have no idea, I don't like any of the vets I've seen so far, can anyone recommend a really good vet close to Burbank, California?.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

See if there's a "cats only" clinic.


----------

